# How Old Is Your Heart (take the test)



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Helps if you have your recent cholesterol levels handy.
www.heartage.me/

EDIT: I have to find my cholesterol results before I can take it. Actually if I check yes for atrial fibrillation it says, sorry you can't take this test, see your doctor, or something like that, but I'll cheat on that one once I get my cholesterol results. I also find it strange that the only option for former smokers is they quit more than 1 year ago. Surely my quitting 37 years ago means a whole lot more than someone who quit 14 months ago, no?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

My heart beats me by a year - I'm 65 ( for another 10 days) and it's 66 so we'll catch up soon..


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Two years younger than I am.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Taggart said:


> My heart beats me by a year - I'm 65 ( for another 10 days) and it's 66 so we'll catch up soon..


In my community, you would be called "junior".


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

If my lungs are anything to go by then I don't know if I really want to find out. Last year my lung function test results from a spirometer machine recorded that I had the lung capacity of a 75 year-old man - not great news seeing I was 51 at the time. I tried to make the best of a bad job by asking if they meant a _non-smoking_ 75 year-old man, though... :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I just took the test. My heart is supposedly 8 years younger than my age. So why did my pupils label me heartless?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I just took the test. My heart is supposedly 8 years younger than my age. So why did my pupils label me heartless?


Because 8 years younger than you is still very old to your pupils.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

According to this survey I've been dead for the last 25 years!

/ptr


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm 21, heart age is 21 

But that's only because I don't know what my cholesterol nor blood pressure levels are


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Okay finally got my blood results from the doctor, so I took the test. First, it says I can't take the test when I check that I have Atrial Fibrillation:



> Sorry, but this tool is not suitable for people with these existing conditions. For more advice please speak to your doctor


But I simply said no and went on. I got a heart age of 52 and I am 58.

But then if I say I don't know my blood pressure (I do), it asks if I have ever been diagnosed with high blood pressure (yes) and if I am on medication for it (yes). Now I get a heart age of 66!


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, the test is a bit strange. I had a check-up last year and my doctor told me my cholesterol is "fine". So when I take the test, I'm "punished" for not knowing more than that my cholesterol is "fine" and told to have my cholesterol checked. :lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Cheated on the test the second time (as I had a heart attack in 2010, I disqualify). Now it tells me my heart age is 7 years lower than my actual age. Of course, the healthy cholesterol levels and blood pressure are at least partially due to the medicines I take daily.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I think it is all geared to get you to go in for a check-up. So it will be biased to bad news unless you are in perfect condition and know all your stats.


----------

